# Happy Birthday Silversage!



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Silversage!!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hope you have a great B-day!  Try to stay cool!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2016)

Have a wonderful birthday, Silversage!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday Silversage 

Josie


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 29, 2016)

The Very Happiest of Birthdays!

I hope you don't cook/bake today!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy birthday, Silversage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yikes, I just made it...Happy Birthday Silversage.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2016)

Just made it too!! Happy Birthday, and have a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## Silversage (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all.  I didn't cook or bake.  Wednesday is trivia night at a local grille, and I'm the quizmaster, so we ate there.  We'll go someplace special this weekend.  

But I did get a new toy for my b-day.
https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BFP800XL-Sous-Chef-Processor/dp/B005I6ZKCE


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2016)

Silversage said:


> Thank you all.  I didn't cook or bake.  Wednesday is trivia night at a local grille, and I'm the quizmaster, so we ate there.  We'll go someplace special this weekend.
> 
> But I did get a new toy for my b-day.
> https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BFP800XL-Sous-Chef-Processor/dp/B005I6ZKCE




Oooh!  Very nice!  I've always been impressed with Breville products.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy belated Birthday, Silversage. Have fun with your new kitchen toy.


----------

